# Building Buff



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

Time to start a new journal...so here we go.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

4/18/05

Yogurt 
Grape-Nuts 2 tsp 


Chicken, breast 
Mixed salad greens, raw 


Pink Grapefruit 


Soy Jalapeno cheese 
Wheat n Soy Bread 
Vege burger  
Spicey brown mustard  


Pistachio nuts 


2 TBS Peanut butter 
Crackers, saltine 


Yogurt 
2 TBS Grape-Nuts 
Yogurt  


2 TBS Grape-Nuts 
2TBS Peanut butter


1/2 banana

CALS: 1640

NO WORKOUT TODAY - TOOK THE DAY OFF


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

I know its a shitty meal day...I'm working on it.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello there, what are your plans and goals? BTW, INCREDIBLE before and after pics!!! I'll journey along with you if you don't mind!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

4/19/05 

6 oz chicken tender 
1 cup saut. veges. 


Protien shake 
1.5 scoops protien 
2 splenda 
ice 
1 tsp fiber 
4 strawberries 

2 TBS peanut butter 

Chicken tenders 6 oz 
Vegetables, mixed 
Cucumber salad: 
   cucumber (1/2) 
   Peppers, jalapeno (1/8/) 
   Onions (thin slice) 
   vinegar (tablespoon) 

Turkey Jerky 2 oz 

Turkey breast cutlet 5 oz 

Yogurt light - fat free 6 oz 

Yogurt light - fat free 



Totals: Cals: 1315 Fat: 25 Carbs:87 protein:197


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

4/19/05 workout 


Chest and abs 

4 sets seated cable flys 1 set 10 x 50lbs, 3 sets 10 x 60lbs. 

4 sets iso wide chest cable press 1 set 10 x 37lbs, 1 set 10 x 42lbs, 1 set x 47lbs, 1 set at 10 x 52lbs (weight is for each side NOT total) 

4 sets reclined cable ab tucks 12 x 30lbs 

4 sets seated cable chest press, 1 set 10 x 50lbs, 2 sets 10 x 60lbs, 1 set 9 x 60lbs 

4 sets lying ab tucks (roller bar) 

4 sets iso later press 10 x 22lbs (each side NOT total) 

4 sets seated ab tucks/press 1 set 10 x 67lbs, 3 sets 10 x 75lbs.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

4/20/05 meals 

11:00am 
6 oz ff yogurt (won't use anymore after this one): 80 cal, 0 F, 13 carb, 6 p 
2 tsp grape-nut (cereal): 78 cal, 0 F, 18 carb, 3 p 
Turkey jerky (won't use this anymore either - tastes like shit anyway - tooooo sweet): 40 cal, 0 F, 2 carb, 8 p 


Workout: 
LEG DAY WOO HOO!!! 


3:00pm (I know...a little long between meals - will work on it) 
Protein shake: 
mega protein: 165 cal, 2 F, 2 carbs, 35 p 
5 strawberries: 11 cal, 0 F, 2 carbs, 0 p 
1/2 cup cottage cheese: 70 cal, 0 F, 2 carbs, 14 p 
metamucil: 25 cals, 0 F, 6 carbs, 0 p 
water: (of course) 
fish oil cap: 10 cal, 1 F, 0 carb, 0 p 


5:30pm 
6oz extra lean ground turkey breast: 195 cal, 3 F, 0 carbs, 39 p 
1 cup cottage cheese: 160 cals, 2 F, 6 carbs, 28 p 
mixed greens 


7:30pm 
Protein shake: 
mega protein: 165 cal, 2 F, 2 carbs, 35 p 
2 TBS ground flaxseed: 80 cal, 4.5 F, 5 carbs, 3 p 
1/4 blueberries: 20 cal, 0 F, 5 carbs, 0 p 
metamucil: 25 cals, 0 F, 6 carbs, 0 p 
water (of course) 


9:30pm 
35 small boiled shrimp: 194 cals, 3 F, 2 carb, 37 protein 
1 TBS natty peanut butter: 95 cal, 8 F, 3 carbs, 4 p 
1 C cottage cheese: 160 cals, 2 F, 6 carbs, 28 p 

Totals: 1581 cals, 28 F, 82 carbs, 239 p


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

Workout 4/20/05: 

Leg/calf day: 

10 minute cardio warm-up 

3 sets squats 95lbs x 10 

3 sets incline leg press 320lbs x 10 

4 sets seated calf raises 45lbs x 12 

3 sets standing knee lifts 70lbs x 10 

3 sets cable leg extensions 40lbs x 10 

3 sets standing leg curls 50lbs x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Good lookin w/o's there!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello there, what are your plans and goals? BTW, INCREDIBLE before and after pics!!! I'll journey along with you if you don't mind!!!



Thanks for stopping in. First, I plan on getting my shit back together   I let my self go for far to long. When I fell of the wagon I think I bumped my head   

Second, I want to build muscle...lots and lots of beautiful.    Eventually...if I'm not tooo old    I would love to do some amatuer competitions...but first I gotta lose some fat and gain some muscle.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

How old are you? I just did my first ever competition last may, just before my 35th Birthday!!! Your never too old


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o's there!!!



Thanks!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How old are you? I just did my first ever competition last may, just before my 35th Birthday!!! Your never too old



I am 35....36 in December.

Congrats on your competition. I love hearing stuff like that. 

Are you keeping a journal here? If so, I'll pop in and say 'hi' once in awhile.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 20, 2005)

OH YAY!!!! Im so happy ur starting a journal!!!

Look at ur diet already soooooo much better today....I bet ure gonna feel like a million bucks compared to an under 1k cal diet!
Im tagging along too....This should be a fun ride to SuperbuffVille!!! If only I could find it in me to keep a freaking journal!!! 

GO GIRL!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> OH YAY!!!! Im so happy ur starting a journal!!!
> 
> Look at ur diet already soooooo much better today....I bet ure gonna feel like a million bucks compared to an under 1k cal diet!
> Im tagging along too....This should be a fun ride to SuperbuffVille!!! If only I could find it in me to keep a freaking journal!!!
> ...



Woo Hoo you made it!! It is gonna be a fun ride...so hang on tight.   

Thanks...you helped a ton. Journals take an enormous amount of time don't they?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes they do, but they are very helpful and Inspiring. Keep it up!!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 20, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo you made it!! It is gonna be a fun ride...so hang on tight.
> 
> Thanks...you helped a ton. Journals take an enormous amount of time don't they?


\


Give it a few weeks and ull hear the "drooling" on the streets all over again!! 

I dont know why, with all the time that I spend online, I never manage to keep up with a journal....Im sure it would prevent certain cheat meals form turning into cheat days!!lol


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

lol....jeeezz isn't that the truth. I am bad about needing a snack when I'm sitting at the computer. Gonna fix it...at least mostly.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey there dawwwlling   Nice to see you back.  I missed you 

Let me know if you need that diet whipped into shape


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2005)

Why thanks!! And thanks for stopping in. I'm glad to be back.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2005)

4/21/05 (I didn't get up  until 12:30pm)

Tuna, canned, water pack 6 oz  
Avocado, raw 0.25 avocado
1 cup  Cucumber salad made with cucumber and vinegar 
Apple, raw 1 medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb) 


Mega Protein 1.5 serving  
Ground Flaxseed (Spectrum) 2 tablespoon   
Strawberries, raw 5 small (1" dia)   


Extra lean ground beef (96/4) 4 oz  
Yam, cooked
Metamucil 1 teaspoon  


Mega Protein 1.5 serving  
Ground Flaxseed (Spectrum) 2 tablespoon 
Metamucil 1 teaspoon   
Blueberries, frozen, unsweetened 0.25 cup  


Ground turkey breast 6 oz  
LF Cottage cheese - 1 cup  
Peanut butter 1 tablespoon   
Metamucil 1 teaspoon

Totals: Cals:  1635 Fat:38 Carbs:98 Pro:217


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi NT...still hot as ever! Thanks for popping in.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2005)

Mrs. Buff is back and meaning business -   Should be an interesting comeback.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 21, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> 4/21/05 (I didn't get up until 12:30pm)


 
I hate you!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello BuffT2C!!! Hows it goin?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I hate you!!






...back to work tomorrow by 7:30am...playtime is over...for at least one day. Bring on the weekend!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello BuffT2C!!! Hows it goin?



GREAT!! I am super excited. I just got my new and improved 'just for me' plan from Jodi. She kicks ass. 

Bring on the world!...I'm ready!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2005)

4/21/05 Workout

Tris & back

3 sets db kick backs 12lbs x 10

3 sets db rows 35lbs x 10

3 sets seated db extensions 35lbs x 10 (2), 35lbs x 9

3 sets reversed seated cable flys 50lbs x 10 (1), 60lbs x 10 (2)

3 sets seated cable rows 80lbs x 10, 90lbs x 10, 100lbs x 10

3 sets seated cable extensions 40lbs x 10

3 sets back extension holding 25lbs plate

3 sets standing cable tricep press 40lbs x 10 (1); 50lbs x 10 (2)


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Definatly looks like your ready!!! Good lookin w/o


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks AA...I am ready!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2005)

My totals today are going to be way fucked up.    I guess I have been out of this too long because I can't seem to get my numbers right.    Then when I finally got 3 meals set so I could at least go to work...I can't remember what goes with what...grrrr... My damn list is in the truck and I can't go get it. I have to get more organized.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Take it slow, you'll get it, I have faith!!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 22, 2005)

Soon enough, ull get back into it and it will become second nature all over again!! I have not one ounce of doubt!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2005)

4/22/05 Workout

3 sets standing bicep bb curls 52lbs x 10

3 sets db shrugs 42lbs x 10

3 sets standing db curls 22lbs x 10

3 sets seated cable shoulder press 50lbs x 10 (2); 50lbs x 9

3 sets preacher curls 42lbs x 10

3 sets military press 45lbs x 10 (2), 45lbs x 7 (1)

20 min HIIT (I didn't think I was gonna make it...I could barely drag my ass outta the gym) Jeeezzz I'm a whimp.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Prety good lookin w/o there!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Buff, I guess it's never too late to wish you the best of luck


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Sara  Nice to see you. How have ya been?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Prety good lookin w/o there!!!




TY AA. I will be happier when I get some of my strength back.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> TY AA. I will be happier when I get some of my strength back.


Give it time, It will be right back there before ya know it!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2005)

4/23/05 Meals

10:45am
4 egg whites
1/2 cup oats (slightly less)
1 yolk
3 oz. el ground beef
1 tsp flaxseed oil

Tuna water pack -drained - 5.5 oz
1 apple
1 TBS mayo
2 small cubes of yam
2 fish oil caps

5.1 oz g turkey breast
10 almonds
10 olives
.25 TBS mayo
1 egg white

6oz chicken breast

Natty PB 1.25 TBS
Turkey breast cutlet 4 oz
2 egg whites
4 fish oil


Total Cals:1418 Fat: 62 Carbs:58 Protein: 196 


Its a little short today because I am going out tonight AND today it my workout day off. I hope I adjusted it right.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks, that gives me an idea, I'm hungry too!!!
Looks good!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks, that gives me an idea, I'm hungry too!!!
> Looks good!!!



 Mmmmm....it IS good!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 23, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> 4/22/05 Workout
> 
> 3 sets standing bicep bb curls 52lbs x 10
> 
> ...



i'd up your weights a lil and shoot for 6-8 reps, routine looks solid though


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> i'd up your weights a lil and shoot for 6-8 reps, routine looks solid though



I sooo agree with you. Since I haven't been lifting for a while I figured I would slowly get back into it...or at least not totally jump in without giving my body time to adjust. I have been back almost a month...I think you are probably right and its time to up the weight and lower the reps. Thanks for the input.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 23, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> I sooo agree with you. Since I haven't been lifting for a while I figured I would slowly get back into it...or at least not totally jump in without giving my body time to adjust. I have been back almost a month...I think you are probably right and its time to up the weight and lower the reps. Thanks for the input.



I hear ya on that. I did the same thing when i started back up. Made the 
mistake of going straight to 6reps at first and I couldn't even move my arms
for like 5days   sucked ass. But yeah you should be good to go as
far as your body's break-in period. I went light for about 3weeks and now i'm 
back to the norm. 

definatley good routine you have going right now. After your cycle you should
try out P/RR/S, I bet your gains would be awesome.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2005)

4/24/05 Meals

1:00pm
Cream, heavy, fluid 0.8 fl oz   
Egg, white only, cooked 5 white   
Oats, raw 0.25 cup   
Ground turkey breast 2.5 oz  
Ground Flaxseed (Spectrum) 1.5 tablespoon  
Apple, raw 2 slice   

5:00pm
Turkey breast cutlet (Huneysuckle) 4 oz 
Peanut butter 1.5 tablespoon   
Egg, white only, cooked 2 white  
Fish oil caps 2 serving  

Workout: grrrrrrr....left the house without my protein shake

10:00 pm 
Yam, raw 0.4 cup, cubes  
Mega Protein 1.25 serving  
Apple, raw 1 small (2-1/2" dia)  
Egg, white only, cooked 3 white  
Metamucil 1 teaspoon   

12:00 midnight
Peanut butter 1.25 tablespoon   
Turkey breast cutlet (Huneysuckle) 4 oz  
Egg, white only, cooked 2 white   
Fish oil caps 4 serving   

Total Cals:1390 Fat:46 Carbs:79 Pro:161 

&*%$#(*$ What a crappy day for eating. We late getting home...started eating too late...then I forgot my shake on the way out the door to the gym. I just plain didn't eat enough today.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2005)

4/25/05 Workout

3 sets flat bench press 10 x 95lbs (1), 8 x 105lbs (1), 5 x 105lbs (1)

3 sets incline bench press 8 x 85lbs (2), 4 x 85lbs (1)

3 sets reclined ab crunch 20 x 25lbs

3 sets cable flys 10 x 60lbs (2), 6 x 70lbs (1)

3 sets wide lateral press 10 x 45lbs

3 sets of upright cable ab crunches 10 x 76lbs (1), 10 x 82.5lbs (2)

30 minutes steady pace cardio on eliptical machine


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey buff 
your training looking good  
How was you weekend?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2005)

4/25/05 Meals

*6:45am*
Egg, yolk only, cooked 1 yolk  
Egg, white only, cooked 4 white  
Oats, raw 0.42 cup   
Cream, heavy, fluid 0.6 fl oz   
Ground turkey breast 2.5 oz 
coffee


Tuna, canned, water pack 5.5 oz  
Mayonnaise, regular 1 tablespoon   
Fish oil caps 3 serving  


Extra lean ground beef (96/4) 6 oz  
Cauliflower, raw 0.75 cup   
Grapefruit, raw 0.9 medium (approx 4" dia)  
Balsmic Vinaigrette ( Paul Newman's) 1.5 tablespoon  
Fish oil caps 2 serving  


*pre-workout*
Protein shake:
    Mega Protein 1.55 serving  
    Strawberries, raw 4 medium (1-1/4" dia)   
    Ground Flaxseed (Spectrum) 1.75 tablespoon   
    Metamucil 1 teaspoon  
Rice, brown, medium-grain, cooked 0.21 cup   

*post workout*
Yam, raw 0.4 cup, cubes 
Protein shake:
    Mega Protein 1.25 serving  
Apple, raw 1 small (2-1/2" dia)  
Egg, white only, cooked 3 white  


*Bedtime*
Peanut butter 1.25 tablespoon  
Turkey breast cutlet (Huneysuckle) 4 oz  
Egg, white only, cooked 2 white   
Fish oil caps 4 serving  

Total Cals: 2042 Fat:68 Carbs:115 Pro:237

JOOODDDIIIII!! I went over! How do I fix that?????????? I went by each meal and the number don't add up now.   But I think I am getting closer to getting it right.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey buff
> your training looking good
> How was you weekend?



Actually it went great! Thanks for asking. I didn't eat everything in site...was pretty good and at a small, small amount of bar-b-q etc...and I only drank 1 and 1/2 drinks!! I just wasn't interested. So I don't think I fell too far behind.

How have you been? Good I hope.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 25, 2005)

Looking good in here lady!!!  w/os are looking nice too...AND U DID SO GOOD over the week end!


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> Actually it went great! Thanks for asking. I didn't eat everything in site...was pretty good and at a small, small amount of bar-b-q etc...and I only drank 1 and 1/2 drinks!! I just wasn't interested. So I don't think I fell too far behind.
> 
> How have you been? Good I hope.



I had a good weekend too! went to some friend's welcome house party and still kept my meals the same and oh.. no drinks


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I had a good weekend too! went to some friend's welcome house party and still kept my meals the same and oh.. no drinks



 Cool...a good weekend is always a good end or beginning to a long week (however ya wanna look at it). BTW...NICE JOB!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Looking good in here lady!!!  w/os are looking nice too...AND U DID SO GOOD over the week end!



Thanks crazy    ...just need a little tweaking.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2005)

4/25/05 Workout

3 sets seated extension 42lbs x 7 (2), 42 x 6 (1)

3 sets db rows 47lbs x 8

3 sets db kickbacks 20lbs x 7

3 sets seated row 100lbs x 10 (1), 120lbs x 7 (2)

3 sets cable seated cable extensions 45lbs x 10 (1), 50lbs x 7 (2)

3 sets seated cable rows 90lbs x 8 

3 sets standing cable tricep press 40lbs x 10 (1); 50lbs x 10 (2)

*No cardio*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm not dead and I haven't fallen off the face of the earth. I have been extremely busy and haven't had time to type all my stuff in. I will do it tomorrow...hopefully. I am doing well...eating and exercising right. However...I'm a wee bit scared...I have gained 4 lbs.  That is the WRONG direction!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2005)

Meals - I have been keepiing up with my meals...just no time to post them. I bought the PC version of Fitday and I put it on my laptop so I can take it with me everywhere.

4/26/05 
Cal: 2013 Fat: 65 Carb: 109 Pro:239

4/27/05
Cal: 1995 Fat: 66 Carb: 101 Pro: 246

4/28/05
Cal: 2005 Fat: 65 Carb: 106 Pro: 239

4/29/05
Cal: 1998 Fat: 66 Carb: 99 Pro: 241

4/30/05
Cal: 1995 Fat: 66 Carb: 101 Pro: 246

5/01/05
No entry

5/02/05
Cal: 2021 Fat: 67 Carb: 106 Pro: 249

5/03/05
Cal: 2003 Fat: 66 Carb: 101 Pro: 244

5/04/05
Cal: 2021 Fat: 67 Carb: 106 Pro: 249

5/05/05
Cal: 1998 Fat: 66 Carb: 99 Pro: 241

5/06/05
Cal: 2003 Fat: 66 Carb: 101 Pro: 244

5/07/05
Cal: 1987 Fat: 65 Carb: 101 Pro: 236


----------



## sara (May 6, 2005)

Looking good  

What happend on the 1'st??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2005)

*Gym * 

*4/26/05
Biceps & shoulders*

3 sets standing bicep bb curls 52lbs x 8 

3 sets standing db curls 22lbs x 8

3 sets db shrugs 42lbs x 10 

3 sets seated cable shoulder press 50lbs x 8 

3 sets preacher curls 42lbs x 8 

3 sets military press 45lbs x 8, 8, 7 

30 mins cardio

*4/27/05
Leg/calves* 

10 minute cardio warm-up 

3 sets squats 115lbs x 8

3 sets incline leg press 320lbs x 10, 10, 8 

4 sets seated calf raises 60lbs x 12 

3 sets standing knee lifts 100lbs x 10 

3 sets cable leg extensions 60lbs x 8 

3 sets good mornings 65lbs x 8

*4/28/05
Chest and abs * 

3 sets seated cable flys 60lbs x 8 

3 sets iso wide chest cable press 90lbs x 8

3 sets reclined cable ab tucks 30lbs x 12 

3 sets seated machine chest press 60lbs x 10 (1), 70lbs x 8 (2)

3 sets seated ab tucks/press  67lbs x 10 

30 mins cardio

*4/29/05 OFF (Pulled neck muscle)
4/30/05 OFF (Pulled neck muscle)
5/01/05 OFF (Pulled neck muscle)*

*5/02/05
Tris & back * 

3 sets db kick backs 15lbs x 8 

3 sets db rows 42lbs x 8 

3 sets seated db extensions 35lbs x 10 (2), 35lbs x 9 

3 sets reversed seated cable flys 60lbs x 8  

3 sets seated machine rows 100lbs x 10 (2), 120lbs x 8 (1)

3 sets seated cable extensions 50lbs x 10 

3 sets back extension holding 25lbs plate 

3 sets standing cable tricep press 40lbs x 10 (1); 50lbs x 9 (2)

20 mins HIIT

*5/03/05
Biceps & shoulders*

3 sets standing bicep bb curls 52lbs x 8 

3 sets standing db curls 22lbs x 8 

3 sets db shrugs 47lbs x 10 

3 sets seated cable shoulder press 60lbs x 8  

3 sets preacher curls 42lbs x 8 

3 sets military press 45lbs x 8 (2), 45lbs x 7 (1) 

3 sets concentration curls 22lbs x 8

*5/04/04
Legs & calves*

3 sets squats 115lbs x 8

3 sets incline leg press 340lbs x 8

3 sets standing calf raises 385lbs x 10 

3 sets standing knee lifts 120lbs x 8 

3 sets cable leg extensions 70lbs x 8 

3 sets magnum squat machine 60lbs x 10 (first time I have ever used it...the motion is a little weird so I took it easy)

30 mins cardio

*5/05/05
Chest and abs* 

3 sets seated incline db flys 25lbs x 8

3 sets iso wide chest cable press 110lbs x 8

3 sets decline sit-ups x 20

3 sets flat bench press 95lbs x 8, 7, 6

3 sets seated ab crunches 75lbs x 20

3 sets seated machine flys 70lbs x 8

*05/06/05
Tris & back*

3 sets db kick backs 17lbs x 8 

3 sets seated db extensions 42lbs x 8 

3 sets bent over row bar 70lbs x 8

3 sets seated cable extensions 70lbs x 7 

3 sets seated cable rows 90lbs x 8

3 sets seated cable pull downs 100lbs x 8

30 mins cardio

*5/07/05 OFF*

*5/08/05
Biceps & shoulders - TENTATIVE*

3 sets standing bicep machine curls 80lbs x 8 

3 sets standing db raises 17lbs x 10

3 sets standing db curls 22lbs x 8 

3 sets seated cable shoulder press 60lbs x 8  

3 sets concentration curls 22lbs x 8 

3 sets military press 55lbs x 8


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> What happend on the 1'st??



I went out of town...without meals.


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Sister Buff, I see your w/o's are doin great!!! Keep it up


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2005)

Thanks a million. I am feeling better about them, too!


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)




----------



## sara (May 7, 2005)

Yes, workout looking good  
What days you  rest??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes, workout looking good
> What days you  rest??



Thanks...and actually I took today off. I finished my Masters course work back in December but I actually 'walked' today.

I don't have set days off. I usually workout 5-6 days a week and take one or two off depending on my schedule.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2005)

Finally...a new pic of my sleeve work that's in progress.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 7, 2005)

I have a couple other new pics in my gallery, too.


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> I have a couple other new pics in my gallery, too.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 13, 2005)

Grrrrrr....I have gained 7 1/2lbs since I started my new diet.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 13, 2005)

*5/08/05 OFF*

*5/09/05 OFF*

*5/10/05
Biceps & shoulders * 

3 sets standing bicep machine curls 90lbs x 8 

3 sets standing db raises 17lbs x 10

3 sets standing db curls 25lbs x 8 

3 sets seated machine shoulder press 70lbs x 8 

3 sets concentration curls 22lbs x 8 

3 sets military press 55lbs x 8


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 13, 2005)

*5/11/05
Legs & calves*

3 sets of squats 115lbs x 8 (2), 135lbs x 8 (1)

3 sets incline leg press 350lbs x 8

3 sets standing calf raises 385lbs x 10 

3 sets standing knee lifts 120lbs x 8 

3 sets cable leg extensions 90lbs x 8 

3 sets magnum squat machine 70lbs x 10 (1), 90lbs x 10 (1), 110lbs x 10 (1) OUCH!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 13, 2005)

*5/12/05
Chest & abs*

3 sets seated incline db flys 25lbs x 8

3 sets iso chest cable press 42lbs x 8 (ea. side)

4 sets iso wide chest press 82lbs x 8 (ea. side)

3 sets iso incline chest cable press 50lbs x 8 (ea. side)

3 sets decline sit-ups x 20

3 sets seated ab crunches 100lbs x 20 (2), x 15 (1)

3 sets seated machine flys 70lbs x 8


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

As usual, I see your w/o's are going great!!! Keep it up, love the sleeve!!!


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chic said:
			
		

> Grrrrrr....I have gained 7 1/2lbs since I started my new diet.


Did you increase water consumption?


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt that it's muscle, water and maybe a little fat.  You need to remember that your diet wasn't feeding your LBM before hand, your metabolism is resetting itself and you are holding water from that.  Give it a bit more time and instead of stepping on the scale, do measurements


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 2, 2016)

I decided to go back to this old thread. It has a lot of old info in it for me.

I just started back to the gym about 2 weeks ago. I am all discombobulated and can't remember my workouts because it was so long ago. I am reviewing my notes and journals and it's coming back to me. For now, I'm getting to the gym and getting in some cardio and some machine weights until I'm "warmed up" and I have time to make a good plan. I should have my shit together by the weekend.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2016)

11 years later?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 3, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> 11 years later?



It sucks, huh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2016)

buff_tat2d_chic said:


> It sucks, huh?



You'll be fine. Get back on it!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Buff, just returned to this site after many years away, refinding my way, hoping to return to the fitness arena after a 12 year hiatus next year.  All the best with your training goals!!!


----------

